# [Excel 2003] Outlook Adressbuch einbinden... Help!



## Xypro (21. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Hoffe es kann mir hier einer weiter helfen.
Ich bräuchte eine Funktion die im Prinzip folgendes macht:

Commandbutton1:
ruft das Outlookadressbuch auf, nach aussuchen der benötigten EMailadresse wird diese in Textbox1 übernommen.


Nachdem ich "outlook.application" als Objekt festgelegt hatte konnte ich div Outlook Funktionen schon übernehmen (subject, to, cc, bcc, body, attachment etc)
Nur wie ich auf's Adressbuch zugreifen kann hab ich noch nicht raus gefunden.
Was ich auch nicht hinbekommen habe (wäre aber nur sekundär wichtig), wie ich die Wichtigkeit festlege :-/

Schon mal ein Großes Dank im vorraus an den/die, der/die mir weiterhelfen kann!!


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. März 2007)

Hi

bei dem Suchergebnis sollte auch für dich was dabei sein.


----------



## Xypro (21. März 2007)

erstmal danke für die Antwort, aber da finde ich nicht das passende..

Also die ganzen Themen beziehen sich darauf das komplette Adressbuch in Zellen einzu fügen, in einer listbox darzustellen etc...
Die Firma in der ich tätig bin hat mehere Standorte, weltweit. entsprechend rießig ist auch das Adressbuch das ALLE Emaildaten enthält. Also die in eien Exceltabelle zu laden/speichern wäre auf dauer sicherlich kein Vergnügen 

Also im Intranet habe ich eine Exceltabelle gefunden gehabt. Ein Knopf der öffnet das gewöhnliche Adressbuch von Outlook nur mit dem unterschied das es nur eine "AN" Zeile gibt satt dem üblichen "BCC" und "CC". Und diese Mailadresse wird in eine textbox übernommen. Leider ist die tabelle geschützt und ich kann den Code nicht einsehen. Beim feststellen des erstellers konnte mir ebensowenig jemand weiterhelfen


----------

